# Model 3 Air Suspension Retrofit?



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Do you guys think the air suspension would be able to be retrofit installed on current Model 3 orders? That was the only thing I was kind of wanting to get to be able to adjust the ride height as this will be an all season car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Doubt it. Tesla never offered a retrofit for the S.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

There's always the "Craigslist Retrofit" option 

Lots of people talking about air suspension - has there been some news on this front that I missed?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Won't happen from Tesla. You can always try and roll your own but you're never going to get it work with the main screen etc... Basically just not going to happen, sorry


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

You can go aftermarket... like a universal Airlift system. But you'll need a shop to get things fabricated.

Technically the Mountain Pass Performance/ KW coilovers for the model 3 can be used with the KW hydraulic lift system which is compatible with all KW coilovers... but wow it's a pricey add on. Also you'd have to verify with Mountain Pass if it is compatible, but according to KW's website it is.

http://www.kwsuspensions.com/hls


----------

